
Show HN: BhagavadGita.io (Bhagavad Gita – Simplified) - radhakrsna
https://bhagavadgita.io/app/
======
lappet
This is very cool. I like the fact that you also have an API @
[https://bhagavadgita.io/api/](https://bhagavadgita.io/api/) (I did find a
typo there fyi, search for "documenatations"). I think you can add features
like a leaderboard and games and quizzes based on the Gita. Very cool project.

------
hemantgoyal
I looked it up on whois and is guarded. I don't understand why ? Appears to be
a hindutva group from India

~~~
iKSv2
Regardless of what group it is, whats wrong with having a whois guarded (in
general) ?

~~~
notalex
whois helps to know who is behind the content. Without that information it is
hard to trust the app. Say you are in the government and you install this app
on your phone and it turns out to be a spyware.

~~~
radhakrsna
Yes, you are right but having the information public makes it a target for
spammers. People send spam emails about hosting and stuff.

------
pacificleo11
Nice ! Good luck

~~~
radhakrsna
Thanks a lot for your feedback.

